

The World's Most Advanced Bionic Arm - donna
http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/news/2007/08/bionic_arm

======
ivankirigin
This is important research for robotics generally.

You'll note something in common with most deployed robots: \- Aibo is a toy
that plays around. There is no function so there is no way it can fail. All
robot toys are in this category. \- For vacuuming robots the biggest
interaction with the environment is bumping into things. But they are
autonomous. \- UAVs use GPS waypoint navigation and have nothing to interact
with. There is usually no obstacle avoidance. \- Bomb disposal robots are
fully teleoperated. The hands are usually pincers.

None of these robots have rich interaction with their environments. This is
because the perception, planning, and mechanics of manipulation are much
harder than locomotion tasks.

Bionic hands will need tiny sensors that allow for input of texture, pressure,
temperature, etc. They will probably have series elastic actuators that allow
for compliance in grasping and higher reliability.

This is important work.

------
donna
I find this story fasinating, especially with the numbers of soliders living
with lost limbs around the world. I'm curious about how robotics will be
included into the mainstream in the future.

